# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Look what they' ve done to my board mum

## MAuVE

Original :
Look what they' ve done to my song mum
(στοίχος από ένα παλιό τραγούδι, πως άραγε το θυμήθηκα ; απορημένη φάτσα).

Πάντος δουλεύει ακόμη, χάρη στην δωρεά οργάνου από το αδίκως σφαγιασθέν pigtail (Δαμιανέ περισσεύει κανένα ;). 

Αν την οφέλησε ή όχι η χειρουργική κλίνη (πολύ Παπαδόπουλο μου θυμίζει αυτό) θα το δείξει μία βόλτα από την ταράτσα (όχι πάντος της Μπουμπουλίνας)

Η φωτό συνειδητά φλού, γιά να μη διακρίνονται καθαρά οι ασελγείς επεμβάσεις

----------


## akou

Είναι η γνωστή LevelOne που περίμενε επέμβαση;
Τι pigtail χρειάζεσαι;

----------


## dti

Προφανώς ο MAuVE ακρωτηρίασε το MMCX pigtail που του είχα δώσει προχθές για την Engenious.

Ισως η καλύτερη λύση να ήταν να προσαρμοστεί ψιλό LMR-100 καλώδιο και να κολληθεί στην άκρη του N type male ή female βύσμα. 
Απο κεί, με καλύτερης ποιότητας καλώδιο θα φθάσει μέχρι την εξωτερική κεραία (που δεν θα είναι cantenna υποχρεωτικά).

Ετσι, με πολύ μικρό κόστος, μπορείτε να αξιοποιήσετε την level one PCMCIA και να την χρησιμοποιήσετε για τις ανάγκες του awmn  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Ωωω θέε μου!

Σου έδωσα μία κάρτα να της κάνεις εγχείριση για δοκιμή και εσύ της έβγαλες τα μάτια!  ::  

Κατάλαβα, με 35 ευρώ που στοιχίζει, θα κάνουν πρακτική πάνω της όλοι οι "χειρούργοι" του AWMN..  ::  

Οκ, θα παραγγείλω να έχω stock.

----------


## Achille

MMCX βύσματα μπορούμε να βάλουμε πάνω, κάτι σαν αυτά που κάνανε στην Dlink την παλιά? Μου περισεύουν 2 από την καμμένη Engenius  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Kαλύτερη λύση να ήταν να προσαρμοστεί ψιλό LMR-100 καλώδιο και να κολληθεί στην άκρη του N type male ή female βύσμα.


Αυτό το δεύτερο θέλει τον ειδικό συνδετήρα γιά LMR100 που δεν είχα, εξ ού και ο κανιβαλισμός.

akou 
"_Τι pigtail χρειάζεσαι_;" 
Δεν χρειάζεσαι pigtail, χρειάζεσαι τον ειδικό συνδετήρα γιά LMR100 που είχε το pigtail.

Achille
"_MMCX βύσματα μπορούμε να βάλουμε πάνω, κάτι σαν αυτά που κάνανε στην Dlink την παλιά? Μου περισεύουν 2 από την καμμένη Engenius_"
Εψαξα να βρώ SMA σασσάτο, αλλά δεν βρήκα. Το MMCX είναι πολύ πιό μικροσκοπικό και ελάχιστα συμβατό με την πρεσβυωπία μου. Αν βάζεις βύσματα και MATIA μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## Makis

Συγχαρητήρια MAuVE. Σίγουρα θα κάνω κι εγώ μια προσπάθεια  ::  . Αν κατάλαβα καλά αρκούν λίγα εκατοστά LMR-100 που καταλήγει σε N-male ενώ η άλλη άκρη του θα είναι συνδεδεμένη σε δύο σημεία της πλακέτας. Δηλαδή η μόνη διαφορά με την επέμβαση στην DLINK DWL-650 θα είναι τα σημεία που θα προσαρμοστεί το καλώδιο. Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## MAuVE

> Συγχαρητήρια MAuVE. Σίγουρα θα κάνω κι εγώ μια προσπάθεια :) . Αν κατάλαβα καλά αρκούν λίγα εκατοστά LMR-100 που καταλήγει σε N-male ενώ η άλλη άκρη του θα είναι συνδεδεμένη σε δύο σημεία της πλακέτας. Δηλαδή η μόνη διαφορά με την επέμβαση στην DLINK DWL-650 θα είναι τα σημεία που θα προσαρμοστεί το καλώδιο. Έτσι δεν είναι;


Σε γενικές γραμμές Ναι.
Ειδικότερα όμως, είναι πολύ πιό λεπτεπίλεπτη εργασία γιατί πρέπει να προετοιμάσεις το "έδαφος" πράγμα που δεν χρειάζεται στη D-Link.
Σου βάζω παρακάτω δύο close up φώτος γιά να δείς τις λεπτομέρειες.
Το D-link έχει έναν surface mount πυκνωτή πού όταν του αλλάξεις θέση σε οδηγεί στο σημείο που πρέπει να κολλήσεις το ομοαξονικό.
Τέτοιες πολυτέλειες δεν υπάρχουν εδώ.
Πρέπει να κόψεις τον αγωγό προς την μία κεραία (σχήματος φιδιού με ανοιχτό στόμα) και να γδάρεις την λάκα του γειτονικού ground plane γιά να κολλήσεις την ψιχή και τη θωράκιση του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου. Οπως βλέπεις εγώ "ξύρισα" τελείως (και από τις δύο πλευρές) την μία κεραία γιατί δεν ήθελα να έχω κοντά κάτι που συντονίζει. Ισως είναι υπερβολική προφύλαξη και να αρκεί μία διακοπή με κοπίδι, γιατί με το ξύρισμα μπορεί να ξυρίσεις και κανένα από τα leds. 
Η κόλληση που έκανα απέχει πολύ από το να είναι ιδανική γιατί θα μπορούσε να είναι πιό χαμηλά. (η θωράκιση να πατάει *καλά* στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα). Δεν την ξεκολλάω όμως γιατί η επόμενη θα είναι σίγουρα χειρότερη. Με αυτό θέλω να σου πώ ότι είναι δουλειά *μιά κ΄έξω*. Μη βιαστείς να πάρεις το κολλητήρι γιατί θα την καταστρέψεις.
Ταίριαξε καλώδιο και πλακέτα με μεγάλη προσοχή. Η κόλληση δεν διορθώνει μία κακή εφαρμογή (ταίριαγμα), την χειροτερεύει. Εγώ το ταίριαζα πάνω από μισή ώρα και στο τέλος δεν έμεινα ευχαριστημένος από την δουλειά μου. Πολύ χρήσιμο θα είναι να έχεις κάποιον να σου κρατάει το καλώδιο κατά την κόλληση. Ενας μεγάλος μεγεθυντικός φακός (λούπα) και δυνατό φώς είναι πιό απαραίτητα από το κολλητήρι.
Πριν την κόλληση θα γανώσεις ελαφρά το καλώδιο και τα σημεία του τυπωμένου κυκλώματος. Το γάνωμα της θωράκισης θέλει ταχύτητα και ακρίβεια γιά να μή λυώσει το διηλεκτρικό από μέσα. Το καλό όμως είναι ότι αν δεν το πετύχεις με την πρώτη κόβεις την άκρη καί ξαναπροσπαθείς

Καλή επιτυχία

Papashark δείξε ανοχή για τα μεγέθη των φωτό. Δεν τις μίκρυνα γιά να φανεί όσο καλύτερα γίνεται η λεπτομέρεια

----------


## MAuVE

> Ωωω θέε μου!
> 
> Σου έδωσα μία κάρτα να της κάνεις εγχείριση για δοκιμή και εσύ της έβγαλες τα μάτια! :shock:


Ηρέμησε Στράτο, ηρέμησε.

Πάρε μία φωτογραφία να ηρεμήσεις. Αυτή να βλέπεις, όχι τις άλλες

----------


## MAuVE

Τελικά πολύ κοινωνική αυτή η κάρτα. 

Συντρoφιά με την cantenna στην ταράτσα βρήκε τον cyberangel που το D-Link 900+ με 15αρα grid δεν τον βρίσκει (Στράτο μην ανεβάσεις την τιμή, θα νομίζει ο κόσμος ότι μου έβγαλες προμήθεια -λαδωμένη φάτσα)

Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το περίεργο.
Το περίεργο είναι ό,τι στις ad-hoc συνδέσεις (με SSID = any) παντού και πάντα βρίσκει κάποιον που δείχνει ότι έχει "συνδεθεί" σε ad-hoc. ΟΛΕΣ δε οι MAC addresses με τις οποίες δείχνει ότι έχει συνδεθεί αρχίζουν από 02:Ε0:..
Εγραψα καμιά 20αρια από αυτές ώσπου βαρέθηκα. Ξέρουμε ποιός κατασκευαστής χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το πρόθεμα.

----------


## vegos

> Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το περίεργο.
> Το περίεργο είναι ό,τι στις ad-hoc συνδέσεις (με SSID = any) παντού και πάντα βρίσκει κάποιον που δείχνει ότι έχει "συνδεθεί" σε ad-hoc. ΟΛΕΣ δε οι MAC addresses με τις οποίες δείχνει ότι έχει συνδεθεί αρχίζουν από 02:Ε0:..
> Εγραψα καμιά 20αρια από αυτές ώσπου βαρέθηκα. Ξέρουμε ποιός κατασκευαστής χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το πρόθεμα.


http://home.ggn.net/~redsonja/macmap.html

Έχει ένα listing... ρίξε μια ματιά.

Είχα κάπου κρατήσει ένα link από ΙΕΕΕ που έδινες MAC και σου πέταγε κατασκευαστή, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω  ::

----------


## pwn1

To ethereal (packet sniffer - protocol analyzer) xrhsimopoiei to akolou8o arxeio gia to resolving twn MAC address ana manufacturer.

http://www.ethereal.com/distribution/manuf.txt

----------


## sharkovios

Πάει η Level One  :: 

Στην Υποθετική (οχι και τόσο) περίπτωση που όταν κολήσεις το RG58
στην κάρτα και μετά απο λίγο σου ξεκολήσει μαξί με τον Χαλκό? τι κάνεις?
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις απο το άλλο "φίδι?"

Μάλλον οχι ε?

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάει η Level One :(
> 
> Στην Υποθετική (οχι και τόσο) περίπτωση που όταν κολήσεις το RG58
> στην κάρτα και μετά απο λίγο σου ξεκολήσει μαξί με τον Χαλκό? τι κάνεις?
> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις απο το άλλο "φίδι?"
> 
> Μάλλον οχι ε?


Μάλλον ναι, γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά μπορεί να εκπέμψει και από τα δύο. Δεν είναι όπως οι Engineus που εκπέμπουν μόνο από την μία έξοδο

----------


## sharkovios

Ωραία δεν θα παει χαμένη και η SD που πήρα απο τον Τριδήμα  :: 

Antonis

----------


## sharkovios

Λοιπόν παιδιά υπομονή πάνω απο όλα τελικα..

----------


## Makis

Oπότε αν στο τέλος ξυρίσω και τη δεύτερη κεραία και ενώσω με ένα συρματάκι τα "ποταμάκια" που κατέληγαν στις δύο κεραίες θα έχω διπλάσια ισχύ;  ::

----------


## Makis

Tώρα είδα την κάρτα του Sharkoviou... καημένη καρτούλα  ::   ::  . Αν δεν είχα πάρει ήδη τη Levelone θα προτιμούσα να πάρω τη DLINK την 120 και να της προσαρμόσω εξωτερική κεραία, ώστε να μη χρειαστώ και πολύ καλώδιο. Πολύ καλύτερα...
Μπορεί και να με αποζημιώσει με την απόδοσή της. Για να δούμε...

----------


## sharkovios

Μια συμβουλή, αν εχετε θερμοκολλητικό χρησιμοποιήστε το με το που θα κάνετε την κόλληση

Αντώνης

Υ.Γ. Τουλάχιστον δεν θα σπάσουν τα νεύρα σας (όπως τα δικά μου)

----------


## MAuVE

> Υ.Γ. Τουλάχιστον δεν θα σπάσουν τα νεύρα σας (όπως τα δικά μου)


Επειδή έχω μπεί στην 4η δεκαετία από τότε που πρωτοέπιασα κολλητήρι στα χέρια μου (και τι κολλητήρι, 100w με ξύλινη λαβή και γυριστή μύτη), σε προηγούμενο post έγραψα :

_Μη βιαστείς να πάρεις το κολλητήρι γιατί θα την καταστρέψεις._ 

Σαρκόβιε, δες και την καλή πλευρά του πράγματος. Με 35 ευρώ απέκτησες εμπειρία που εμένα μου πήρε 40 χρόνια. Δηλαδή λιγότερο από ένα ευρώ το χρόνο. Δεν είναι και άσχημα. 
Time is money, isn't it ?

----------


## sharkovios

Ρε συ δεν βιαστηκα .. καθόλου θα έλεγα , αλλά μέχρι να βγάλω την πρίζα απο το κολλητηρι για να βάλω το θερμοκολλητικό φλούπ πάρε τον χαλκό στα μούτρα!! $*)(#$&^$#)*@#..

Ξανά λεω απο δίπλα ... ε απο δίπλα όλα μια χαρα , αλλα δεν έπιανε τιποτα.. έ μου είπε και δυο λογακια παραπάνω και το κακό έγινε  :: 

Αντώνης

Α τα θυμάμαι καλα αυτα με την γυριστή μύτη και το καλάι των 5χιλιοστών!!!  :: )

----------


## MAuVE

> απο το κολλητηρι για να βάλω το θερμοκολλητικό


Το θερμοκολλητικό (πιστόλι θερμόκολλας) σε τι το χρειάστηκες ;

----------


## sharkovios

Εχτρα ασφάλεια.. για να μήν ξεκολλήσει με το βάρος του N Type Connector ή καμιά απότομη κίνηση

----------


## MAuVE

> Εχτρα ασφάλεια.. για να μήν ξεκολλήσει με το βάρος του N Type Connector ή καμιά απότομη κίνηση


Δεν θα το συνιστούσα, γιατί μπορεί να πάει και πάνω από τη γραμμή μεταφοράς στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα και να της αλλάξει τη χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση. Δεν ξέρω η θερμόκολλα τι γωνία απωλειών έχει (πρέπει να βάλουμε ένα stick στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων) αλλά σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να έχει εr = 1 (σαν τον αέρα). 

Στην δεύτερη προσπάθεια που δεν έπιανες τίποτα, μήπως σου πήγε θερμόκολλα πάνω από την λεπτή γραμμούλα που ενώνει το θωρακισμένο κομμάτι με την εσωτερική κεραία;

Ρωτάω γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση το γεγονός, αφού από ευαισθησία δέκτου η Levelone δεν τα πάει και άσχημα. Χωρίς να έχω κάνει ακριβείς μετρήσεις σε μία συγκριτική δοκιμή με την Engenius τά πήγε λίγο καλύτερα (Η Engenius δεν συνδεόταν σχεδόν καθόλου, αυτή σχεδόν 50% του χρόνου και η Cisco σχεδόν 100% του χρόνου)

----------


## sharkovios

Δέν το πρόσεξα αλλα έβγαλα την θερμόκολλα και ξαναδοκίμασα... 
Τώρα μπορει να μην επιανε γιατι είμαι και λίγο νεοπς  :: 

Τι να πω.. ένα είναι το σίγουρο... τωρα τελευταία η υπομονή μου εξαντλείτε γρήγορα.

Αντώνης

----------


## Makis

Έτοιμη και η δικιά μου η κάρτα. Έπειδή δεν είχα ψιλό καλώδιο χρησιμοποίησα aircom plus  ::   ::  , όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία. Με μια cantenna κατάφερα να βρω τον Αλέξανδρο(awmn-45), αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να συνδεθώ...  ::

----------


## dti

Συγχαρητήρια! 
Για να συνδεθείς στον Αλέξανδρο, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτε ιδιαίτερο αφού δουλεύει dhcp server και λογικά θα 'πρεπε να σου δώσει κάποια IP από το range 10.1.1.2 και πάνω.
Δες και το subnet που μάλλον είναι 255.255.*252*.0
Το κανάλι είναι το 6 αν δεν έχει αλλάξει πρόσφατα.
Για κάνε και μια προσπάθεια μήπως δεις κι εμένα ή τον Jabarlee.

----------


## Makis

Αποτυχία η κατασκευή τελικά  ::  . Ο αγωγός στον οποίο έβαλα το καλώδιο δε φαίνεται να δίνει σήμα, παρόλο που υπάρχει ηλεκτρική συνέχεια από την αρχή του μέχρι και το pin του κοννέκτορα! Τον Αλέξανδρο τον έπιασα με την άθικτη κεραιούλα  ::  και όχι με την cantenna. Τελικά συνέδεσα την cantenna με τον αγωγό της άλλης καραίας(αφού την απέκοψα) κια έκανα ένα link μέσα από το σπίτι σε ένα άγνωστο ΑΡ με SSID: tsunami(μάλλον cisco θα είναι). Τα προβλήματα όμως δεν σταμάτησαν εδώ...

Τη συνέχεια θα τη δείτε στις ερωτήσεις γιατί δεν ταιριάζει εδώ.

----------


## Makis

Αυτή η κάρτα με παίδεψε πολύ αλλά τελικά βρήκα το κουμπί της. Στη μία κεραία υπάρχει ένα συρματάκι(αυτό που έχω στη φωτογραφία), που με λίγο ζέσταμα με το κολλητήρι ξεκολλάει δημιουργώντας μια υπέροχη περιοχή για να κολληθεί το καλώδιο. Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε κεραίες να ξυρίζουμε ούτε να ξύνουμε το ground plane ούτε τίποτα.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτή η κάρτα με παίδεψε πολύ αλλά τελικά βρήκα το κουμπί της. Στη μία κεραία υπάρχει ένα συρματάκι(αυτό που έχω στη φωτογραφία), που με λίγο ζέσταμα με το κολλητήρι ξεκολλάει δημιουργώντας μια υπέροχη περιοχή για να κολληθεί το καλώδιο. Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε κεραίες να ξυρίζουμε ούτε να ξύνουμε το ground plane ούτε τίποτα. 8)


Αμα τη φτιάξεις φέρε την να την μετρήσουμε πλαί-πλάι με τη δικιά μου.

Η γραμμή που βλέπεις στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα, στις συχνότητες αυτές έχει συμπεριφορά γραμμής μεταφοράς. Αυτό θα σου εξηγήσει γιατί η "γεφυρα" είναι πιό χοντρή από το track - είναι πιό μακρυά από το ground plane και πρέπει να διατηρηθεί η χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση.

Η γραμμή αυτή έχει σαν σκοπό την προσαρμογή της τσιγκελωτής κεραίας που έχει αντίσταση φορτίου 28 Ohms περίπου, στα 50 Ohms που έχουν οι ενισχυτές και το Tx/Rx switch εσωτερικά στο radio. 

Η αρχική μου πρόθεση (η ιδέα ανήκει στο jpg στον οποίο αναφέρθηκα) ήταν να βάλω δύο αγωγούς κεραίας, ώστε να έχω και ενσωματωμένο 1:2 splitter. Η ιδέα αυτή εγκατελήφθη λόγω πρεσβυωπίας. 

Πατσάροντας εσύ τη γραμμή στη μέση, μπορεί να έχεις καλύτερα-χειρότερα αποτελέσματα. Επειδή βαριέμαι να πιάσω τους τύπους, ας κάνουμε μία συγκριτική μέτρηση.

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Makis

Ειλικρινά στην αρχή πίστεψα ότι έχει προνοήσει για μας ο κατασκευαστής  ::   ::  . Φαινόταν τόσο απλό να φύγει η γέφυρα και να μπει στη θέση της το καλώδιο...

----------

